# [EVDL] EVLN: ~$16k Lit Motors C-1 enclosed self-balancing motorcycle r:200mi



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

CnRzOjEyMG1waCBjOjRIQEwyIDIwMTQtcHJvZHVjdGlvbiBicmluZ3Mtc2FmZXR5LXRvLW1vdG9y
Y3ljbGVzCgpodHRwOi8vYmxvZ3MuZXZ0cmliLmNvbS9uZXJkdmFuYS90ZWNobm9sb2d5L2ZpbmFs
bHktYS12ZWhpY2xlLW1hZGUtZm9yLWNvbW11dGluZy82NzUyNS9jb21tZW50LXBhZ2UtMS8KW2lt
YWdlJnZpZGVvXSBGaW5hbGx5LCBhIHZlaGljbGUgbWFkZSBmb3IgY29tbXV0aW5nIQpieSBSeWFu
IEJpZ2dzICAyMSBNYXJjaCAyMDEyCgpbaW1hZ2UgIExpdCBNb3RvcnMgQy0xIApodHRwOi8vYmxv
Z3MuZXZ0cmliLmNvbS9uZXJkdmFuYS9maWxlcy8yMDEyLzAzL2xpdGMxLmpwZwpdCgpBcyBBcml6
b25hbnMsIHdl4oCZdmUgYWxsIGJlY29tZSB2aWN0aW0gdG8gdGhlIOKAnHVyYmFuIHNwcmF3bC7i
gJ0gUGhvZW5peCwgCm9uZSBvZiBBbWVyaWNh4oCZcyBsYXJnZXN0IGNpdGllcywgaGFzIHNwcmVh
ZCBvdXR3YXJkcyBtb3JlIHRoYW4gdXB3YXJkLgogV2h5PyBXZSBoYXZlIGxvdHMgYW5kIGxvdHMg
b2Ygc3BhY2UuIFdlIGhhdmUgYmlnIHlhcmRzLCBvdXIgb3duIApwb29scywgYW5kIGxvdHMgb2Yg
cGFya3MuIEJ1dCB0aGUgZG93bnNpZGUgbWVhbnMgd2UgaGF2ZSB0byBkcml2ZSBmb3IgCm1pbGVz
IHRvIGFuZCBtaWxlcyBqdXN0IHRvIGdldCBhbnl3aGVyZS4gRG8geW91IGVuam95IHdhbGtpbmc/
IEhhdmUgCmZ1biB3aXRoIHRoYXQuIEl04oCZbGwgdGFrZSB5b3UgYWxsIGRheSwgaWYgeW91IGRv
buKAmXQgZGllIG9mIGhlYXRzdHJva2UgCmJlZm9yZSBnZXR0aW5nIHRvIHlvdXIgZGVzdGluYXRp
b24uCgpUaGFua3MgdG8gdGhpcyB1cmJhbiBzcHJhd2wgaXNzdWUsIG1hbnkgb2YgdXMgYXJlIGZv
cmNlZCB0byBlbWJhcmsgb24gCmxvbmcgY29tbXV0ZXMgdG8gb3VyIHBsYWNlIG9mIHdvcmssIHdv
cnNoaXAsIG9yIGxlaXN1cmUuIEFjY29yZGluZyB0byAKdGhlIG51bWJlcnMsIG92ZXIgNzAlIG9m
IHBlb3BsZSBjb21tdXRlIGFsb25lLCBhbmQgd2hhdOKAmXMgd29yc2UsIG1hbnkgCnBlb3BsZSB0
aGluayBpdOKAmXMgZmluZSB0byB1c2UgYW4gU1VWIG9yIHRydWNrIGFzIHRoZWlyIGRhaWx5IGRy
aXZlci4gCk5vdCBvbmx5IGRvZXMgdGhpcyBpbmNyZWFzZSB5b3VyIG1vbnRobHkgZ2FzIGJpbGws
IGJ1dCB5b3XigJlyZSBzcGV3aW5nIAptb3JlIGVtaXNzaW9ucyBpbnRvIHRoZSBhaXIgYW5kIGlu
Y3JlYXNpbmcgb3VyIGRlcGVuZGVuY2Ugb24gZm9yZWlnbiAKb2lsLiBUaGVyZeKAmXMgZ290IHRv
IGJlIGEgYmV0dGVyIHdheS4KCkxhZGllcyBhbmQgZ2VudGxlbWVuLCBJIGdpdmUgeW91IHRoZSBD
LTEgZnJvbSBMaXQgTW90b3JzLiBUaGlzIGlzIGEgCmZ1bGx5IGVuY2xvc2VkIGVsZWN0cmljIHZl
aGljbGUgKHdpdGggc2VhdGluZyBmb3IgdHdvLCBJIG1pZ2h0IGFkZCkgCm9uIHR3byB3aGVlbHMg
YmFsYW5jZWQgYnkgZ3lyb3Njb3Blcy4gU291bmQgY29tcGxleD8gVGhhdOKAmXMgYmVjYXVzZSAK
aXQgaXMuIEl04oCZcyBjcmFtbWVkIGZ1bGwgb2YgdGVjaG5vbG9neSwgYm90aCBwYXNzaXZlIGFu
ZCBpbnRlcmFjdGl2ZSwgCmluY2x1ZGluZyB0aGluZ3MgbGlrZSBLRVJTIChhIHRlY2hub2xvZ3kg
ZnJvbSBGb3JtdWxhIDEgUmFjaW5nKSBhbmQgCnZlaGljbGUgdG8gdmVoaWNsZSBjb25uZWN0aXZp
dHkuIFlvdeKAmWxsIGhhdmUgdGhpbmdzIGxpa2UgdHJhZmZpYyAKd2VhdGhlciBjb25kaXRpb25z
IHRyYW5zbWl0dGVkIGRpcmVjdGx5IHRvIHRoZSB2ZWhpY2xlLiBUaGUgTGl0IApNb3RvcnMgc3Rh
ZmYgbG92aW5nbHkgcmVmZXIgdG8gdGhlaXIgY3JlYXRpb24gYXMgYSBkcml2YWJsZSBoZWxtZXQg
CmFuZCBhIHNtYXJ0cGhvbmUgb24gd2hlZWxzLgoKV2hhdOKAmXMgbW9yZSwgdGhlIEMtMSBpcyBm
dWxseSBlbGVjdHJpYy4gTm8gZ2FzIG9yIG9pbCBuZWVkIGFwcGx5LiAKVW5saWtlIHRoZSBOaXNz
YW4gTGVhZiB3aGljaCBjYW4gYmFyZWx5IG11c3RlciA4MCBtaWxlcyBvbiBhbiBlaWdodCAKaG91
ciBjaGFyZ2UsIHRoZSBDLTEgY2FuIGNydWlzZSB1cCB0byAyMDAgbWlsZXMgb24gYSBzaW5nbGUg
NC02IGhvdXIgCmNoYXJnZS4gQW5kIGZvciB5b3Ugc3BlZWQgZnJlYWtzLCBpdCBhbHNvIGhhcyBh
IHRvcCBzcGVlZCBvZiAxMjAgCm1pbGVzIHBlciBob3VyLiBJ4oCZZCBsaWtlIHRvIHNlZSB5b3Vy
IFByaXVzIGRvIHRoYXQuCgpXaXRoIGx1Y2sgYW5kIHVuaGluZGVyZWQgZGV2ZWxvcG1lbnQsIHRo
ZSBDLTEgd2lsbCBob3BlZnVsbHkgbGF1bmNoIAooZGVhbGVyLW5ldHdvcmsgYW5kIGFsbCkgd2l0
aGluIGEgY291cGxlIG9mIHllYXJzLiBSZWZ1bmRhYmxlIApkZXBvc2l0cyBhcmUgbm93IGJlaW5n
IGFjY2VwdGVkLCBhbGxvd2luZyB5b3UgdG8gYmUgYW1vbmcgdGhlIGZpcnN0IAp0byBuYWIgdGhp
cyBleGNpdGluZyB0ZWNobm9sb2d5LiBXaXRoIGl04oCZcyB3aGl0ZSBjb2xvciBhbmQgc2xlZWsg
CmRlc2lnbiwgdGhlIEMtMSBjYW7igJl0IGhlbHAgYnV0IHJlbWluZCB5b3Ugb2YgdGhlIGVxdWFs
bHkgCmFlc3RoZXRpY2FsbHkgcGxlYXNpbmcgQXBwbGUgcHJvZHVjdCBsaW5ldXAuIExldOKAmXMg
aG9wZSB0aGF0IExpdCAKTW90b3JzIGhhcyB3aGF0IGl0IHRha2VzIHRvIHN0YXJ0IGEgcGhlbm9t
ZW5vbiBpbiBBbWVyaWNhIGFuZCBhY3Jvc3MgCnRoZSBnbG9iZS4KCknigJltIGFib3V0IGFzIGJp
ZyBvZiBhIGNhciBlbnRodXNpYXN0IGFzIHlvdSBjYW4gZmluZCwgYnV0IEnigJltIApzZXJpb3Vz
bHkgY29uc2lkZXJpbmcgZ2V0dGluZyBvbmUgb2YgdGhlc2UgYXMgbXkgbmV4dCBjb21tdXRlciBj
YXIuIApPbmUgdGhpbmfigJlzIGZvciBzdXJlLCBJ4oCZbGwgYmUgc3RvcHBpbmcgYnkgYSBzaG93
cm9vbSBpbiAyMDE0IHRvIGNoZWNrIAp0aGVtIG91dC4KClt2aWRlbwpodHRwOi8veW91dHViZS5j
b20vd2F0Y2g/dj1ZUWdUbmU3VEFHWQpDLTEgZnVsbHktZW5jbG9zZWQgc2VsZi1iYWxhbmNpbmcg
bW90b3JjeWNsZQpnaXptYWcgb24gSmFuIDMsIDIwMTIKQSBwcm9tb3Rpb25hbCB2aWRlbyBmb3Ig
TGl0IE1vdG9ycycgQy0xLCBhIGZ1bGx5LWVsZWN0cmljLCAKZnVsbHktZW5jbG9zZWQsIHNlbGYt
YmFsYW5jaW5nIG1vdG9yY3ljbGUuIFNlZSBvdXIgY29tcGxldGUgYXJ0aWNsZSAKb24gdGhlIHZl
aGljbGUsIGF0IApodHRwOi8vd3d3Lmdpem1hZy5jb20vbGl0LW1vdG9ycy1jMS1zZWxmLWJhbGFu
Y2luZy1tb3RvcmN5Y2xlLzIxMDAyLwpdICAgICAgICAgICAgICAgICBbwqkgMjAxMiBFYXN0IFZh
bGxleSBUcmlidW5lICBBbGwgcmlnaHRzIHJlc2VydmVkXQouLi4KW3ZpZGVvCmh0dHA6Ly95b3V0
dWJlLmNvbS93YXRjaD92PXhkbWdEZ2NaZnZZCkxpdCBNb3RvcnMgSW5jLgpMaXRNb3RvcnMgb24g
U2VwIDEyLCAyMDExCkxpdCBNb3RvcnMgSW5jLi4uLjIwMTMKCmh0dHA6Ly95b3V0dWJlLmNvbS93
YXRjaD92PVowbS1jVXhNY0p3CkxpdCBNb3RvcnMgdW52ZWlscyBhbGwtZWxlY3RyaWMsIGZ1bGx5
IGVuY2xvc2VkIG1vdG9yY3ljbGUKU21hcnRQbGFuZXRDQlMgb24gU2VwIDEyLCAyMDExCkxpdCBN
b3RvcnMgQ0VPIERhbmllbCBLaW0gd2FudHMgdG8gcmVpbnZlbnQgdGhlIG1vdG9yY3ljbGUgYXMg
d2Uga25vdwppdCB0b2RheS4gSGlzIGlkZWE/IFRvIGRlc2lnbiBhbmQgbWFudWZhY3R1cmUgYSBm
dWxseSBlbmNsb3NlZCwgdHdvLQp3aGVlbGVkIG1vdG9yY3ljbGUgdGhhdCBydW5zIHB1cmVseSBv
biBlbGVjdHJpYy4gU21hcnRQbGFuZXQgZ2V0cyBhbiAKZXhjbHVzaXZlIGZpcnN0IGxvb2sgYXQg
dGhlIEMxLWNvbmNlcHQgdmVoaWNsZSBhbmQgaXRzIHBhdGVudGVkIApneXJvc2NvcGljIHN0YWJp
bGl0eSB0ZWNobm9sb2d5IHRoYXQgaGVscHMgcHJldmVudCBpdCBmcm9tIHRpcHBpbmcgCm92ZXIu
CgpodHRwOi8veW91dHViZS5jb20vd2F0Y2g/dj12ZDJ6dHc0YlhJNApFViBtb3RvcmN5Y2xlIHRo
YXQgY2FuJ3QgZmFsbCAodGhhbmtzIHRvIGd5cm9zY29waWMgc3RhYmlsaXR5KSAKa2lyc3RlbmRp
cmtzZW4gb24gTm92IDE0LCAyMDExICAgIFsuLi4gSnVtcCB0byA4OjI3IG9mIDk6NTddCgpodHRw
Oi8veW91dHViZS5jb20vd2F0Y2g/dj16QTlhTlFlQlJvVQpBIG1vdG9yY3ljbGUgZnJvbSB0aGUg
ZnV0dXJlCk9jdCAxMSwgMjAxMSBieSBDTk5Nb25leSAKQ05OJ3MgRGFuIFNpbW9uIHByb2ZpbGVz
IExpdCBNb3RvcnMsIGEgc3RhcnR1cCB3b3JraW5nIG9uIGEgCm1vdG9yY3ljbGUgdGhhdCBkcml2
ZXMgbGlrZSBhIGNhci4gCiBbLi4uIExlYWYgRVYgaXMgaGl0dGluZyB0aGUgQzEgRVYgLi4uIEp1
bXAgdG8gMToxNiBvZiAxOjQ0XQoKaHR0cDovL3lvdXR1YmUuY29tL3dhdGNoP3Y9NjhpeHlmYTBs
ODQKTGl0IE1vdG9ycyBHeXJvIFRlY2hubwpMaXRNb3RvcnMgb24gRmViIDE3LCAyMDExCl0KLi4u
Cmh0dHA6Ly9saXRtb3RvcnMuY29tL2hvbWUvCgoKCgoKaHR0cDovL2VsZWN0cmljLXZlaGljbGUt
ZGlzY3Vzc2lvbi1saXN0LjQxMzUyOS5uNC5uYWJibGUuY29tL0VWTE4tUmV2aWV3LVZXLWVHb2xm
LXItOTNtaS1yZWdlbi1jb250cm9sLXRvLWEtZmluZS1kZWdyZWUtdGQ0NTA0ODMzLmh0bWwKCnti
cnVjZWRwLjE1MG0uY29tfQoKLS0KVmlldyB0aGlzIG1lc3NhZ2UgaW4gY29udGV4dDogaHR0cDov
L2VsZWN0cmljLXZlaGljbGUtZGlzY3Vzc2lvbi1saXN0LjQxMzUyOS5uNC5uYWJibGUuY29tL0VW
TE4tMTZrLUxpdC1Nb3RvcnMtQy0xLWVuY2xvc2VkLXNlbGYtYmFsYW5jaW5nLW1vdG9yY3ljbGUt
ci0yMDBtaS10cDQ1MDUxODZwNDUwNTE4Ni5odG1sClNlbnQgZnJvbSB0aGUgRWxlY3RyaWMgVmVo
aWNsZSBEaXNjdXNzaW9uIExpc3QgbWFpbGluZyBsaXN0IGFyY2hpdmUgYXQgTmFiYmxlLmNvbS4K
Cl9fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fCnwgTW9yYXRv
cml1bSBvbiBkcmFnIHJhY2luZyBkaXNjdXNzaW9uIGlzIGluIGVmZmVjdC4KfCBQbGVhc2UgdGFr
ZSB0aG9zZSBkaXNjdXNzaW9ucyBlbHNld2hlcmUuICBUaGFua3MuCnwKfCBSRVBMWUlORzogYWRk
cmVzcyB5b3VyIG1lc3NhZ2UgdG8gZXZAbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUgb25seS4KfCBNdWx0aXBsZS1h
ZGRyZXNzIG9yIENDZWQgbWVzc2FnZXMgbWF5IGJlIHJlamVjdGVkLgp8IFVOU1VCU0NSSUJFOiBo
dHRwOi8vd3d3LmV2ZGwub3JnL2hlbHAvaW5kZXguaHRtbCN1c3ViCnwgT1RIRVIgSEVMUDogaHR0
cDovL2V2ZGwub3JnL2hlbHAvCnwgQ09ORklHVVJFOiBodHRwOi8vbGlzdHMuc2pzdS5lZHUvbWFp
bG1hbi9saXN0aW5mby9ldgo=


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This is a *really* enticing concept. Motorcycle maneuverability and
super-low Wh/mile with the comfort and all-weather capability of a car, all
made possible through the magic of gyroscopes.

Hmmm.

I really want to believe, but I have questions. And there are zero answers
on the website, only pics of a static mock-up, clips of a small-scale test
mule undergoing stability tests and cartoons of the vehicle getting T-boned
by a car and zipping through a line of slalom cones. I really do want to
believe. But my questions make that hard.

1. How long does it take the gyro to spool up? How long am I willing to
wait? (Answer: not long.)
2. Is the gyro housing scatter-proof? How much does it weigh?
3. How much power does the system consume?
4. In the event of a total power failure, how long to you have before it
lays on its side?
5. If the gyro keeps it upright (like in the T-bone cartoon), how does it
lean into turns (like in the slalom cartoon)?
6. If the answer to 5 is software, how complex is it and how many man-hours
did you devote to test & verification?

You see where I'm going with this. Any time you apply active control to an
inherently unstable vehicle things get very complicated very fast.
Predictable scenarios are manageable, but the controls start getting in
the way if you try anything unusual (snapping it hard into a turn, trail
braking, drifting the back end, etc.). How capable is it when you have to
throw it around aggressively to stay out of some moron's grille?

I really, really want to believe. C'mon Lit Motors, y'gotta give me
something. If you don't, I have to assume you're just another company with
big dreams and/or smooth talk, trolling for dollars.

Chris
LeSled is for sale!
http://www.evalbum.com/274



> brucedp <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > ts:120mph c:[email protected] 2014-production brings-safety-to-motorcycles
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

<<<< 1. How long does it take the gyro to spool up? How long am I willing to
wait? (Answer: not long.)
2. Is the gyro housing scatter-proof? How much does it weigh?
3. How much power does the system consume?
4. In the event of a total power failure, how long to you have before it
lays on its side?
5. If the gyro keeps it upright (like in the T-bone cartoon), how does it
lean into turns (like in the slalom cartoon)?
6. If the answer to 5 is software, how complex is it and how many man-hours
did you devote to test & verification? >>>>

Yea, that's my primary concern: how do you prevent gyroscopic 
precession -- hold the vertical axis when moving slowly, but release 
it in turns?

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

